# curb damage



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I finally did something I thought I would never do. Was helping a friend do a little cleanup on yesterday storm. Using my bucket to clean up a little packed snow and hit a curb wide open in low gear(6-7mph). Like a moron I wasn't wearing my belt to my head hit the door and it still hurts. Just wondering what all I should look at ok the machine for damage(s650)??? Some how when I hit the parking break came on? I shut looked for damage, turned the brake off and used it for another hour and all seams ok. I am just paranoid I guess... will never use a bucket for clearing snow again Haha


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Not much you can do about it now but... 1. make sure all 4 tires have equal air pressure 2. pull onto a level surface and see if the cutting edge of the bucket comes down square to the ground 3. slowly lower the boom and see if one side comes down on the stops first


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

The brake probably came on because your butt came off the seat. I know thats what my gehl did. It should be fine, i did it twice(once my first time in the machine and the second after 43 hours straight in it). You wont forget that curb or the greasy face print on the glass lol.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1547818 said:


> Not much you can do about it now but... 1. make sure all 4 tires have equal air pressure 2. pull onto a level surface and see if the cutting edge of the bucket comes down square to the ground 3. slowly lower the boom and see if one side comes down on the stops first


You sound like you have experience in smoking curbs full tilt boogie.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

NBI Lawn;1547853 said:


> You sound like you have experience in smoking curbs full tilt boogie.


Those types of things would never happen to a Professional. Hence they happen to me and you:waving:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Rob. Maybe your hand came up and engaged the parking brake when you hit. Hope it all checks out, I'm sure it's ok. I never wear the seat belt I know I should. Knock on wood!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

rob_cook2001;1547804 said:


> Well I finally did something I thought I would never do. Was helping a friend do a little cleanup on yesterday storm. Using my bucket to clean up a little packed snow and hit a curb wide open in low gear(6-7mph). Like a moron I wasn't wearing my belt to my head hit the door and it still hurts. Just wondering what all I should look at ok the machine for damage(s650)??? Some how when I hit the parking break came on? I shut looked for damage, turned the brake off and used it for another hour and all seams ok. I am just paranoid I guess... will never use a bucket for clearing snow again Haha


cutting edge intact? any blown hydro hoses ? any teeth left . your teeth :laughing:


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Been there, done that. Like the other guys said, make sure the bucket comes down square. It's a hard hit but these machines are built pretty stout.

I did it once in an S250 and got knocked out. That was humorous. I did it in a backhoe and was tossed around the cab. Last year I did it in a loader while moving a pile. I didn't even feel that one but I knew something was wrong when I kept seeing chunks of curb coming out of the bucket.

Needless to say, I'm pretty good at repairing curbs now.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Keep an eye on the packing nuts on the lift cylinders. If they start getting oblonged then you probably have a bent piston.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

cold_and_tired;1564520 said:


> Needless to say, I'm pretty good at repairing curbs now.


:laughing:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I know where my curbs are so it's usually just a love tap, but hitting one at speed yea that would suck mine are all granite lol


----------

